# Utilization review



## maverick (Jul 22, 2008)

I would like to do a utilization review of E/M codes my ENTs use compared to the national average of ENTs.  I've poked around on the internet a bit and have not found anything helpful.  I found some info on the OIG website but the info is from 2006.  I was told in a Medicare compliance seminar that Contexo has a product with utilization statistics but I have been unable to find that too and the gentleman who conducted the seminar has not returned any of my emails.  Does anyone have any ideas?  I want to check how we measure up to other ENTs.

Thank you.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jul 22, 2008)

That's funny that you have asked that. One of my Doctors has asked for the same thing. I to have had no luck. I was thinking about contacting some of our local ENT practices and trading stats. 
Are you interested? what geographical area are you in


----------



## maverick (Jul 25, 2008)

We're a three ENT practice in Columbus, Ohio.  I'm glad I'm not the only one having trouble finding this info.  I felt like I was doing something wrong.  I always find it amazing that our medical practices are always being looked at to make sure we are doing things correctly yet can never find the benchmarks that are being used to assess us.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm going to find out at the AOA conference this year if there are any out there. and if so. I will pass the information along.


----------

